# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Źle wykonywana spirometria

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam alergie na roztocza i sierść. Nie mam żadnych duszności, kaszlu itp.  Mam 20 lat ostatnio lekarz zlecił mi spirometrie miałem ją już wykonywaną trzy razy, ale wykonuje ja chyba źle. Pani pielęgniarka każe mi w pewnym momencie szybko nabrać powietrze i szybko wykonać wydech tyle że musi on trwać około 6 sekund ja całe powietrze wydycham w 2-3 sekundy i potem nie ma co już wydychać i wykres wtedy się nie zgadza. Niby wyniki prawidłowe tylko technika zła,ale ja nie jestem wstanie tak długo wydychać powietrza. Polecono mi abym ćwiczył na balonach ale i tak nie daję rady tak długo wydychać powietrza. Czy to jest tylko zła technika oddychania czy mam coś z płucami? bo w internecie na filmikach widzę że starsi panowie którzy całe życie palą mają dłuższe wydechy niż ja.

----------


## jamesbt

W spirometrii zazwyczaj przyjmuje się, że pierwsze badanie jest do niczego, bo ciężko opanować tą technikę od razu. Dlatego badanie powtarza się przynajmniej raz i jeśli zauważa się poprawę w technice, to zazwyczaj odpuszcza się kolejne badania i stwierdza, że wszystko w porządku. W twoim wypadku możliwe, że masz zmniejszoną objętość płuc.

----------


## Marzena_Gajewska

Witam,
Z tego co Pani napisała badanie spirometryczne było ocenione przez lekarza jako  prawidłowe i to jest najważniejsze. Z własnej praktyki wiem, że niektórzy pacjenci mają trudności z wykonaniem tego badania. W miarę powtarzania badania, zdolność do jego prawidłowego wykonania rośnie. Myślę, że nie ma Pani powodu do niepokoju.
Pozdrawiam, dr nauk med. Marzena Gajewska 
----------
Członkini Polskiego Towarzystwa  Alergolog icznego. Absolwentka Uniwersytetu Medycznego w Lublinie z ukończoną specjalizacją II stopnia z zakresu chorób wewnętrznych oraz  alergolog ii. Doświadczenie zawodowe zdobyte m.in. w Wojewódzkim Szpitalu Specjalistycznym w Lublinie na oddziale  alergolog ii oraz jako asystentka na Akademii Medycznej w Lublinie.

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Spirometria to ważne badanie, które powinien wykonać każdy. Ja wykonywałam je w Centrum Zdrowej Skóry Damian.  Mają dobrą kadrę specjalistów oraz oraz bardzo szybko otrzymałam wyniki.

----------


## blue_eyes

Podczas spirometrii oceniana jest ilość powietrza, które zostaje przez nas wydychane oraz wydychane. Myślę, żę jeżeli nie możesz zrobić dużego wydechu to źle poprostu przygotowujesz się do tego badania. Dwie godziny przed badaniem nie powinno się nic jeść, nie można wcześniej wykonywać wysiłku fizycznego, konieczne jest odstawienie niektórych leków. Może, któraś z tych rzeczy właśnie jest przyczyną.

----------


## 100latradosci

Zdecydowanie polecam przeprowadzenie spirometrii. Dzięki temu badaniu rozpoznano u mojego syna astmę oskrzelową. Wykonywaliśmy je w Centrum Zdrowej Skóry Damian. Szybko otrzymaliśmy wyniki i można było rozpocząć leczenie, także nie warto czekać z badaniem.

----------

